# CAV Pump on B275- Where to find rebuild kit?



## gibsonhuskies2 (May 18, 2017)

I have a 1959 IH B275 that needs the CAV pump rebuilt. I cannot seem to find replacement parts for this particular pump. The pump number is 4417622. Does anyone know where to find the parts to rebuild this pump? (Preferably in the U.S.)
I will include a couple of pics of the pump and ID tag for reference. From what I can find, this appears to be a BPE type inline pump. If my assumption is incorrect, please give me the correct info I need to get the needed parts.
Thanks in advance for any help on the subject!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The parts breakdown for that pump is only available in paper.. I have the book..
What parts do you need? Theres only a couple of seal in the pump.. The vacuum diaphragm goes bad, the plungers & barrels wear out.. cant think of a time that I've seen a spring break..
Whats wrong w/ yours..?? Camshaft bearings??


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Type out the BPE4 number.. I cant read it.
They are listed in the book under the BPE # instead of the DES #..
You can contact me direct by putting an a o l dot com after my screen name in your home email. Just ref. the CAV pump..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

PM sent.. that's Private msg. incase you didn't know..


----------



## gibsonhuskies2 (May 18, 2017)

I replied to your PM. For the sake of the forum, and anyone else having the same problems I will post the problem here also.
Tractor is difficult to start without ether, even when hot, so I believe it has low fuel pressure. It also is running away upon start so I think the diapram in the governor also is bad.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## gibsonhuskies2 (May 18, 2017)

The numbers you asked about are 707320S6400.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy gibsonhuskies2, welcome to the tractor forum.

Most likely the starting problem is due to low compression of the engine. Not low injection pump pressure. The runaway is due to governor problem.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Low compression or worn out plungers & barrels in the pump??
I'd keep using a "starting aid" & replace the diaphragm.. I haven't priced the p&b's tho..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I gave Gibson the P# he needed & he disappeared.. LOL
I hope he didn't get swallowed up in the WWW?? lol


----------



## gibsonhuskies2 (May 18, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> I gave Gibson the P# he needed & he disappeared.. LOL
> I hope he didn't get swallowed up in the WWW?? lol


No, just swallowed up in the real world and haven't had time to post results, lol. You have been a GREAT help in getting me the numbers for the parts I need to rebuild the governor and the CAV pump. You are truly one of the few nice people left in the world who don't just look for ways to make money, and I appreciate that very much. I highly recommend your service to anyone who needs work done. I have to say after you went to the extremes you have just to get me part numbers for parts you don't even sell, you would be the first person I would trust to work on anything for me in the future. Thanks so much!
I will post results as soon as the repair is finished.


----------



## gibsonhuskies2 (May 18, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy gibsonhuskies2, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Most likely the starting problem is due to low compression of the engine. Not low injection pump pressure. The runaway is due to governor problem.


Possibly, I haven't checked compression. It runs so smooth once started, I was ok with the starting fluid for the time being. I just have to get the governor right for now since it's the season to use it the most. I may look at the engine for possible rebuild during the winter when I don't need to use it so often. I have rebuilt and/or replaced most of the key parts that fail already, and plan to keep the old girl for years to come. It's hard to beat old iron for durability!


----------



## gibsonhuskies2 (May 18, 2017)

Update on the CAV pump. Finding the parts was a little difficult, so maybe this will save someone else allot of trouble. Here are the specifics of this pump and part numbers. It is a BPE Type 4A pump. The governor diaphragm is part #7034-19H (replaces original part #7034-19D). The rebuild kit is part #7135-29J, and the hand primer part #22D2321. I could not find available parts in the US. I ordered all the above parts from Darwen Diesels in the UK. They have very affordable pricing and parts were delivered the day after I ordered them.

I started removing the pump today. If anyone has any tips on removal, please share. I found a manual to rebuild the pump, but it does not detail how to remove it.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

send it to thepumpguysc


----------



## gibsonhuskies2 (May 18, 2017)

willys55 said:


> send it to thepumpguysc


Sending the pump anywhere is not an option if I can't remove it from the tractor. I think it would cost a bit more than I would want to pay to send my entire tractor. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Remove the side cover on the pump.. BUMP the key switch to find the CORRECT rotation of the engine by watching the fan blades..
Rotate the engine in THAT DIRECTION until #1 tappet inside the pump, JUST STARTS to rise.. & stop.
Remove the front access plate & look inside.. you should see the drive gear of the pump.
ON THE PUMP DRIVE is a timing mark & on the pump hsg. theres a pointer w/ a timing line.. Keep rotating the engine until you line them up & pull it off..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks Doc.. but.. I don't want that POS.. lol


----------



## gibsonhuskies2 (May 18, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> Remove the side cover on the pump.. BUMP the key switch to find the CORRECT rotation of the engine by watching the fan blades..
> Rotate the engine in THAT DIRECTION until #1 tappet inside the pump, JUST STARTS to rise.. & stop.
> Remove the front access plate & look inside.. you should see the drive gear of the pump.
> ON THE PUMP DRIVE is a timing mark & on the pump hsg. theres a pointer w/ a timing line.. Keep rotating the engine until you line them up & pull it off..


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kevin witcher (2 mo ago)

gibsonhuskies2 said:


> I have a 1959 IH B275 that needs the CAV pump rebuilt. I cannot seem to find replacement parts for this particular pump. The pump number is 4417622. Does anyone know where to find the parts to rebuild this pump? (Preferably in the U.S.)
> I will include a couple of pics of the pump and ID tag for reference. From what I can find, this appears to be a BPE type inline pump. If my assumption is incorrect, please give me the correct info I need to get the needed parts.
> Thanks in advance for any help on the subject!


I have the same pump ,and the same issue we have the early model pump set up and the little research that I have done only offers the newer style pump (later years) ...... this is my first rodeo dealing with Perkins diesel engine lol...... mine sat for over ten years in a barn ..... the pistons in the pump are stuck in the up position I'm trying the soaking method before I go in the front cover to unbolt the pump that's pretty envasive in my opinion just to pull a pump off ......


----------

